# My Dragons



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

*Most of you who know me (outside of the forum that is) know that aside of APBT's that reptiles are a passion of mine, especially bearded dragons. So here is my boys, I just rescued my 2nd boy yesterday from a crappy situation.

First, Torch--He came from a breeder all the way in Alabama called Bama Dragons and I paid to have him shipped to me in FL. Couldn't be happier with the way he is maturing, he is only 6 months and his colors are already stunning. If you know about reptiles you know they get brighter with every shed when growing. 

















































& then there is Koopa, my new rescue. He is an escape artist and the people who had him previously didn't use proper supplements or lighting so he has a permanant underbite.































*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cool girl!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Torch is gorgeous! I love bearded dragons and plan on owning one in the near future. Glad you saved the other guy. Poor thing!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love beardies. I had one a while back. She passed.  Now she is tattooed on my leg. One day I'll get another. Just waiting for the right time in life to get another. 
Your boys are gorgeouse and I think Koopa's underbite gives him charector. 
I'm sure there was no way you could resist him when you found out about that underbite too. LOL!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very cool girl!


Thanks woman- 


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Torch is gorgeous! I love bearded dragons and plan on owning one in the near future. Glad you saved the other guy. Poor thing!


Thanks, he is my buddy. Has a awesome personality. & as far as Koopa, ya he definetly needed to come home with me, but he will be all good now 


EckoMac said:


> I love beardies. I had one a while back. She passed.  Now she is tattooed on my leg. One day I'll get another. Just waiting for the right time in life to get another.
> Your boys are gorgeouse and I think Koopa's underbite gives him charector.
> I'm sure there was no way you could resist him when you found out about that underbite too. LOL!


They are awesome lil' buggers, sorry about your girl 
I am getting a female from a friend when she hatches her next clutch so I may end up with some babies, if so I will let you know first. 
Koopa, oh you know the underbite got me with him. I was SOLD when I seen that, not only because it is a for sure sign that they didn't give him proper UVB and supplements when growing but also because he matches O'Malley with the pouty lip


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What color is torch considered? Are the males brighter than females or vice versa or no difference ? I never knew there were so many different colors!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cool looking, they look fake lol. Are they sharp or does it just look that way? lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I almost got one but I bailed. I still want one but I dont know of any local breeders. Someday!
Yours are so colorful! Awesome


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What color is torch considered? Are the males brighter than females or vice versa or no difference ? I never knew there were so many different colors!


Gender doesn't play a role in color as much as size, males are bigger generally. Torch's color would be considered something in the lines of citrus with lavender bars but yes, there are MANY different colors.


ames said:


> so cool looking, they look fake lol. Are they sharp or does it just look that way? lol


No they aren't sharp, kinda rough feeling like a popcorn ceiling 


Nizmo said:


> I almost got one but I bailed. I still want one but I dont know of any local breeders. Someday!
> Yours are so colorful! Awesome


I don't get from a local breeder or pet shop, 
I ordered Torch from a breeder in Alabama and had him shipped to me.
You get better quality if you are willing to do it that way rather then limit yourself to just what is close. I am getting a female soon and when I do and she is of age to breed if my male and her end up having a clutch maybe we could work something out


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i heard dragons taste like chicken


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> i heard dragons taste like chicken


Nobody is eating my boys. :stick:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Deal! Lol. Maybe I'll have some research done by then


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just found a local breeder here in Massachusetts that breeds colors similar to Torch! She is expecting a clutch this spring from a beautiful orange/red/gold female.....I can't wait!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My goodness they are stunning, I've heard dragons can have quite the little personalities. They're on my list of considered future reptiles.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> My goodness they are stunning, I've heard dragons can have quite the little personalities. They're on my list of considered future reptiles.


personalities-- oh my word, YES!
I have owned 5 beardies and everyone has had extreme personality and they are all different.

for example-- torch adores baths and loves for me to dance with him in my hands (he head bobs)...and he HATES being woke up, he will literally look at you like you are satan and gape his mouth. lol.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What color is torch considered? Are the males brighter than females or vice versa or no difference ? I never knew there were so many different colors!


BTW: Torch is a Citrus Tiger Het Hypo


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful dragons! Reptiles are another passion of mine as well. I have a citrus beardie who's 5 1/2 yrs old now.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

pitlover17 said:


> Beautiful dragons! Reptiles are another passion of mine as well. I have a citrus beardie who's 5 1/2 yrs old now.


Would love to see pics


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's Magellan









this is my frilled dragon Frank


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitlover17 said:


> Here's Magellan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! So cool! That frilled dragon looks like something out of Jurassic park lol!


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Wow! So cool! That frilled dragon looks like something out of Jurassic park lol!


Haha yep. Minus the venom spitting


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

They're gorgeous! GJ rescuing them...

I'd love to have a reptile, if crickets didn't give me the heebeejeebees :/


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

pitlover17 said:


> Here's Magellan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very nice,
Frillies are so damn cute but they have SO much attitude 

Your beardie is very sweet looking!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I love dragons! I want one, but Josh (hubby) says we have enough animals for now, lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> They're gorgeous! GJ rescuing them...
> 
> I'd love to have a reptile, if crickets didn't give me the heebeejeebees :/


I had leopard frogs when I was in high school (rescued from the science lab). I kept them in my room and if my frogs decided not to eat all of the crickets they would keep me up at night. I would usually end up killing the damn cricket to shut it up. Not to mention crickets stink...bad!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Carriana said:


> I had leopard frogs when I was in high school (rescued from the science lab). I kept them in my room and if my frogs decided not to eat all of the crickets they would keep me up at night. I would usually end up killing the damn cricket to shut it up. Not to mention crickets stink...bad!


Lol yeess! Smelly damn crickets!! I had frogs too...and I not only fed and raised the frogs...I had to feed and raise the crickets too!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NoWuCmE... said:


> Lol yeess! Smelly damn crickets!! I had frogs too...and I not only fed and raised the frogs...I had to feed and raise the crickets too!!


Nasty little buggers!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What makes crickets smell? Lol! I never owned anything I had to feed them to.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I had leopard frogs when I was in high school (rescued from the science lab). I kept them in my room and if my frogs decided not to eat all of the crickets they would keep me up at night. I would usually end up killing the damn cricket to shut it up. Not to mention crickets stink...bad!


Haha, nice! A friend of mine had the coolest pet frog but had to feed it crickets >.< ack! I hated the fact they hopped sporadically & jumped in my hair.... noo way jose!

Do lizards not eat the same thing? What is their diet typically?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice dragons and good job on the rescue! I'd like one someday, we have sooo many 'critters' now though.....we'll, maybe room for one more?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Do lizards not eat the same thing? What is their diet typically?


It really depends on what species of lizrads you get because the diets vary very much species to species. My bearded dragons eat a variety of fruits and veggies,meal worms, hornworms, crickets, and discoids. 



DMTWI said:


> Nice dragons and good job on the rescue! I'd like one someday, we have sooo many 'critters' now though.....we'll, maybe room for one more?


Thanks, They are awesome buggers.  I just bought my female today, she will be shipped in a week. I will have a breeding within the year most likely an can let ya know if ya'd like when I do?



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What makes crickets smell? Lol! I never owned anything I had to feed them to.


They truly are just nasty things, they eat eachother and ANYTHINg else around them, poop a ton, and generally just stink. Not to mention they are noisy. I raise my own crickets and I have to keep them in a shed because if not I would smash the tank,lol.


& ON A SIDE NOTE!
this is my new girl I bought today from the same breeder I got Torch from all the way in Alabama. she will be shipped to me in Florida next week, yay! she is a sunburst hypo and will get super brght with every shed.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> It really depends on what species of lizrads you get because the diets vary very much species to species. My bearded dragons eat a variety of fruits and veggies,meal worms, hornworms, crickets, and discoids.
> 
> Thanks, They are awesome buggers.  I just bought my female today, she will be shipped in a week. I will have a breeding within the year most likely an can let ya know if ya'd like when I do?
> 
> ...


They're uber cute when they're little!!


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> They are very nice,
> Frillies are so damn cute but they have SO much attitude
> 
> Your beardie is very sweet looking!


Thanks! Frillies aren't all that bad actually. They can be as nice as a beardie if you spend the time with them. Mine was freaking out in that picture because he was outside for his 1st time. Other than that he's as cuddly as my pit bull lol.

BTW I love the new lil one you got. So pretty!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

The addiction just grew once again;
another femal from same breeder.
Got a hell of a deal on her,
couldn't pass it up.

Plus seems I already purchased the one female I will only be charged one shipment fee


----------

